# found an injured baby mouse - help please



## uptheferrets (Aug 19, 2008)

tonight as hubby put some rubbish out a little white mouse trundled passed him through the gate, he managed to get it just befor my stffie cross appeared on the scene.

It bit him several times while i was running around the house finding something to put it in, bedding water and food

Wasn't sure what to give it eat but was told to use whatever, crusts, bird food etc just for tonight.

The little blighter carried on biting until put into the small carrier and seemed very frightened obviously. but i also noticed that the tail lookd bruised and bent and one leg ddidn't look right.

i know nothing about mice so any advice appreciated. I think it has been mauled by cat, if it mkes it through the night i'll walk round to the vet in the morning and see if anything can be done.

If by chance it makes it and its owner isn't found and i keep it, can you recommend suitable housing, care etc.

I'll do some research myself of course but it is always good to get first hand info.

many thanks


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2008)

I am going to be no help at all, but when i had a mouse he had to be in a glass tank with high sides as he could escape and if it's a male prepare yourself because they stink, in the end we had him in the shed  He was very sociable but was a dirty little beggar.
I just fed him on mouse food from a pet shop but used to give him corn n a bit of bread but i think they eat most things anyway.
Good luck with your mouse xx


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2008)

yea kinda what you give a hamster, corn, bread, and things similar. should be ok for the night.

(I did have to giggle at him biting though)


----------



## StolenkissGerbils (Aug 8, 2008)

I'm no mouse expert but I would have thought that if it's white it's an escaped pet, not wild?


----------



## alfierat (Aug 10, 2008)

it might of ate some slug pellets or some sort of poison put down and becouse it is reacting to it a cat might of spotted it an lets say PLAYED withit?????


----------



## alfierat (Aug 10, 2008)

ps:any pics


----------



## tj1980 (Apr 4, 2008)

awwww poor little mouse hope hes ok. i feed mine mice food from pet shops or if im in a fix a bit of hammy gerb or rats mixed coz as said b4 they eat pretty much anything. they dont normally bite so i expect it was very frightened or hurt so vet will probably need 2 take a look. i keep mine in an old fish tank with a lid with tiny holes coz they r very good at escaping as this 1 already seems 2b lol. give them lots of floor covering coz they like 2 dig, they can have wood shaving as long as its not 2 dusty ,but some people dont like 2 use it (mine hv been fine with it)so u can use things like care fresh or bio catolet cat litter. they like wheels and tubes 2 hide in. thinks thats about it. as mentioned b4 boys r very smelly so hv 2 b cleaned out quite alot. i hope u get 2 keep it n hv lots of fun coz im sure itl b friendly wen it gets better. If u need more advice feel free 2 pm me


----------



## uptheferrets (Aug 19, 2008)

Tuesday night i transferred it (by tipping it out) to a small indoor typecage with deep base and perspex sides. the ferrets 'donated' the flooring, and put in plenty of cardboxes to hide in. plus a varied concoction of edibles and water of course.

Wednesday he/she now had soft fluffy bedding and was eating heartily with a mix from the petshop, but was only making a few forays to eat and a very timid look round. but sufficient for me to see that the leg wasn't broken and as the day progressed was being used more and more freely. the tail still looked battered but the bend it had straightened out and it was swishing about. So so far no visit required to vet, and no trace owner.
So teatime last night I bought amouse house! and various bits and pieces as you do  luckily hubby wasn't near till when I went to pay he would have had a heartattack! It took me an age to get the darn thing put together, okay instructions in pictures, but not in sequence so thought blow that for a game of conkers and finished my way.
Looks good, but feel it is possible to small now that the other bits are in, but we will see.

Last night he/shw as jumping up and down trying to get out and looks in quite good health now so he/she is now in the new house and had a lok around and gone to bed again. so now the problem is where do i put the cage? No doubt that problem will resolve itself

Thanks for all your help, feel i may need to call on you again as i haven't handled it, how do you pick a mouse up?

Only used to larger animalsand birds, this is bearly 2 inch and i'm scared I may hurt it


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2008)

hahaha awwwwwwwww ^___^ Hide the reciept 

maybe get a little box? and wait for little mousey moo to crawl in and then pick it up and wait for it to crawl on your hand 

What have you named it? send us a picture ^_^


----------



## uptheferrets (Aug 19, 2008)

Unless i get the knock on the door asking for their mouse he/she now called jerry/geri i wanted itsa but was outvoted (As in Itsa mouse -itsa rat- itsa boy -itsa girl )

And he/she will have ahome for life, and i will get to handle it soooooooon


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2008)

itsa geri/jerry


----------



## StolenkissGerbils (Aug 8, 2008)

Handling the mouse - well until it's tame you can go ahead with using a little box or a jar and then letting it crawl onto your hand. When you're confident enough then you can scoop it up. Don't come at it from overhead, that will just frighten it and it'll run and hide. Scoop your hand round it from the side, very gently. Don't put any pressure on it or squeeze, just keep your fingers round it to keep it safe.

You could probably train it to come to your hand by putting a treat on your palm and letting it come to you. Don't lift your hand the first few times it ventures on. Wait until it's not hesitating to scamper onto your hand before you move on to lifting it. It might take a while but you should end up with a tame mousey. 

Oh...and don't pick it up by the tail, obviously, even after it's healed. The tail can and will break off. Not to mention that it can't be much fun for the mouse in the first place to be dangled by its tail.


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2008)

LOL sorry the tail info cracked me up "here mousey mousey" *pick it up by the tail*

ahh

tell us when he's getting tamer


----------



## uptheferrets (Aug 19, 2008)

I haven't seen much of j/g other than he/she having a peek at me and bobbing back, but then if i would do the same if i saw me too

It's probably the change in environment that has caused it to 'retire', after all it has had three different houses so far. but this is hopefully its permanent house. there was the temporary carrier tuesday night, followed by larger one yesteday until i bought a more suitable one, then this morning it went into the newly built with tubes etc one. 

So I know its okay eating and drinking and hopefully it will enternain me in the wee hours like last night


----------



## uptheferrets (Aug 19, 2008)

thank you for your info all very much appreciated.

J/G is much more settled and scurryng around through tubes, a wood thing with holes over and around other obstacles, even had a go with the wheel.

It seems to drink a lot of water, I think i read that they do is that right?

It climbs the front door bars so I am trying to decide if its a he or she, but it soesn't stay there long enough!

Looks like he/she will be staying........I bought a mouse ball recommended by pet shop, are they safe, would only use if they safe just for cleaning out times perhaps


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2008)

yea they are safe. our hammys love them, only 1 has escaped, but that was because i didn't put the lid on properly. Just don't let the ball fall down stairs


----------



## uptheferrets (Aug 19, 2008)

this little mouse has played all day even came on my hand

just found about 20 mins ago at bottom of cage on side have picked it up and typing with one hand - mouse in other.

not moving eyes closed, ears closed, still breathing can feel heartbeat

now for the silly question

is it asleep or is it dying?

i hope sone one around to advise i've got quite attached to the little guy


----------



## uptheferrets (Aug 19, 2008)

Panic over, little blighter was kipping, must have tired himself out

I had him in my hand for 90 minutes and he never 'woke' so when he did stir i bobbed him a small carier and cleaned out his cage and disdovered it was soaking wet, the 250ml bottle that came with the cage had leaked the entire content out. No wonder poor guy felt cold

He is now back to flying about in and out of everything, i have been told that they do go into one of these deep sleeps can anyone confirm?


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2008)

i been told hamsters can 'hibernate' when they get too cold so maybe he did?

pets at home bottles, £1. not leaked on us once.

cos ours did that - poor hammys had a bowl for the nigth until we could go back and get a bottle lol


----------



## uptheferrets (Aug 19, 2008)

After playing most of the night and then early this morning all went quiet, he/she looked asleep. After 10-15 mins I got him out and he didn't stir though I could still feel the heartbeat, the same as last night. So i popped him into his bed and checked again about 10 miutes later and he had gone............I was quite upset as i thought we were over the worst, having expected him to die the night he was found.

I wouldn't let my husband bury him for 2 hours in case he wasn't really dead...soppy i know but i would hate to have burried him alive. I'm gonna miss the little guy as he made me look at pet mice in a different way.

So much so, that over the last few days, i had been looking at other small creatures and had been quite taken with Robrovoski's having seen pictures etc in various books I had bought since last Tuesday! Needless to say that though I had a mouse in mind, it was 2 Robos that i came home with. 

I did of coure take the cage apart and thoroughly scrub and reassemble just in case I didd actually get something today.

So, they appear to boys, very friendly and have been asleep for several hours now, ( I have avoided the urge to check that they are still breathing, Am I getting paranoid now?lol) 

They have such lovely little faces, but are very fast........I am at present thinking of names but its hard to name something that isn't moving
Ideas anyone?


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2008)

awwwwww.

Yes lovey, paranoia, i'm like that I'm like 

"lets check burgers eyes. omg! she hasn't bit me when i've put my hand in the cage, or stroked her oh no she's dead!!" *then whilst in my blind panick i feel her teeth*
"Nope - just asleep!!"

that was me - every 10 - 15mins when she got really ill and still do it now, just not as often lol.

we name ours (except 3) on how they are, nom nom and nibbler because they nibble, well, nom did - he licks instead ^_^.

so maybe see if anything fits their personality


----------



## tj1980 (Apr 4, 2008)

awwww so sorry bout the mouse its really nice 2 know there are caring people who r willing 2 persevere and really try 2 save an animal no matter how small and at least he/she had a lovely last few days. Hope u hv lots of fun with your newbies.


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2008)

uptheferrets said:


> tonight as hubby put some rubbish out a little white mouse trundled passed him through the gate, he managed to get it just befor my stffie cross appeared on the scene.
> 
> It bit him several times while i was running around the house finding something to put it in, bedding water and food
> 
> ...


stamp on it


----------



## uptheferrets (Aug 19, 2008)

borderer said:


> stamp on it


Would you claryfy your post?


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2008)

uptheferrets said:


> Would you claryfy your post?


he obviously doesn't care about, somewhere else he's posted he hate animals like this.


----------



## uptheferrets (Aug 19, 2008)

SazzyB said:


> he obviously doesn't care about, somewhere else he's posted he hate animals like this.


I noticed that the majority of this persons comments are totally pointless.
Why bother joining a forum to post comments such as this?


----------



## hilary bradshaw (Mar 9, 2008)

question for Borderer! why would you stamp on a defencless animal? and if you really would do something like that, why the hell are you on this forum??????


----------



## hilary bradshaw (Mar 9, 2008)

hi! upthe ferrets, the world is a better place because of people like you. All life is precious (are you listening Borderer) if your interested in small animals i can highly reccomend pet rats, i have 15 and they are the most freindly, itelligent and loving of all rodents. they are very easily to tame, i liken mine to mini dogs they are so clever.


----------



## StolenkissGerbils (Aug 8, 2008)

hilary bradshaw said:


> question for Borderer! why would you stamp on a defencless animal? and if you really would do something like that, why the hell are you on this forum??????


This Borderer person is probably a kid who thinks they are funny, or just some troll. Obviously they have nothing better to do - must be a very sad life this person has! Better not to waste any time on them. Although it would be nice if the admin team would give them a warning or something, meaning that if they continue this kind of posting they will be "out on their ear" as it were.


----------



## hilary bradshaw (Mar 9, 2008)

good idea!


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster (Aug 17, 2008)

hows about

pumpkin

cucumber

bee

turnip

zoom

razzle


----------

